# bevel cutting on table saw



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

when making a 45 degree bevel cut on the table saw, both cross-cut and rip, should the cut-off piece be on the side of the blade that is the larger angle? 

i am using a left side tilting saw, so my work piece would be on the left side of the blade. 


thanks in advance.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yes and NO*



desertforest said:


> when making a 45 degree bevel cut on the table saw, both cross-cut and *rip*, should the cut-off piece be on the side of the blade that is the larger angle?
> *YES, For a rip, it will be on the open side of the blade or the right, not the trapped side, or left.
> 
> For a cross cut using the miter gauge, No. But I use a fence extension on my miter gauge to support the work .
> ...


The work piece is always between the fence and the blade, no matter tilted or 90 degrees straight up.... at least that's the way I do it. :yes: bill


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

desertforest said:


> when making a 45 degree bevel cut on the table saw, both cross-cut and rip, should the cut-off piece be on the side of the blade that is the larger angle?
> 
> i am using a left side tilting saw, so my work piece would be on the left side of the blade.
> 
> thanks in advance.


I would say the cutoff should be on the smaller angle. That way it will fall off and away from blade. If cutoff the large angle the piece could fall Down the saw insert and shoot out at you. Unless you have a zero clearance insert.


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thanks for the answers guys.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

desertforest said:


> i am using a left side tilting saw, so my work piece would be on the left side of the blade.


If you are beveling using a left tilting saw, your work piece/fence needs to be to the right side of the blade. :smile:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

thank you Scott.


----------

